# How does she look?



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

My mare Angel (She is my baby and will probably have something to do with a lot of my posts), is seven years old and I want to know what you all think of her conformation and what she would be good to use for. Everyone I have look at her love her for her color but I had one person out who said she was the ugliest horse they ever saw because of her conformation. So here are some pictures please don't be to mean cause I raised this horse but let me know the truth in a nice way.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I am sorry but that person is a bit of a moron. This horse has rather good conformation actually 
Her shoulder angle appears to be rather upright in the one good confo photo, but upon further observation it could just be the coloring in her coat, coupled with the lighting that makes it appear that way. She actually has a very nice shoulder & neck set.
She also has sufficient depth through the girth, though she's a bit chubby so it's hard to tell lol
Front legs look good
Back is a good length
Steeper slope to the croup but lovely hindquarters otherwise
Her back legs even look as though they would be correct, were she standing perfectly square.
All in all, a very nicely built horse in my opinion.
If she is ugly to some, it is only because of her color (though i think it's beautiful) and her head is a little short and thick


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with the color throwing things off. I was going to say something about her shoulder and back length until I got to the next picture and they went away. I like her! How tall is she btw?


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Everything that Ruffian said, and let me tell you, I love horses with Roman noses!  Beautiful horse.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Ruffian, I am glad she is not bad in conformation, and yes she is chubby cause I was away and no one worked with her but I am working on getting her back in shape.

Thanks nvr2many and she is about 15 hands high.

Thanks Kilokitty I too am a fan of roman noses!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh taller than I thought. But mine are towers, lol.
I like her!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah she is taller then she looks lol and thanks <3


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I think that she is lovely! The only thing I noticed was her "stubby" neck, but I quite like her confo and her color! If I was in the market for another horse and she was for sale, I'd take a look for sure!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

her neck and head leave a bit to be desired but who cares. Beauty is only skin deep. LOL


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I noticed her in your other thread. She really has a nice build for hard trail work - short back, thick neck, big ol' feet, heavy bone and nice high croup. The Appy jughead is just a bonus that marks her apart from the lesser breeds...:wink:


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys I am glad no one agrees with the one who said she was ugly.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh pooi, tell that person who said she was uggs to hush . She does have a jug head, and her neck could be better, but if she is not a halter horse, which are very pretty but usually .. do not stand up to hard work. I will take durablilty and function over pretty pretty any day. You have a cute stout little horse. 
Bet she is pretty in summer all slicked out.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. I would take her for trail riding over any halter horse any day! 

And she has lovely color to boot. But even if she was pink-polka-dotted it wouldn't matter, she is built nice and solid. 

Her head isn't very refined, but hey, who cares? Pretty is as pretty does. 

I have a BLM Mustang that most people might not give a second glance, but he is built tough-as-nails and has enough bone and hoof to carry a heavy rider all day for days on end. He never has a sore back and has only come up lame twice in 8 years, and they were only minor issues that healed on their own. 

So yeah, l LOVE a solid trail horse.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

stevenson said:


> oh pooi, tell that person who said she was uggs to hush . She does have a jug head, and her neck could be better, but if she is not a halter horse, which are very pretty but usually .. do not stand up to hard work. I will take durablilty and function over pretty pretty any day. You have a cute stout little horse.
> Bet she is pretty in summer all slicked out.


Thanks  And she is I will have to post some pictures once she sheds her winter coat.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

trailhorserider said:


> I agree with everyone else. I would take her for trail riding over any halter horse any day!
> 
> And she has lovely color to boot. But even if she was pink-polka-dotted it wouldn't matter, she is built nice and solid.
> 
> ...


Thanks I take pride in her pretty coat color, and though she may not be made for a show jumper she is still gorgeous to me I love her to bit! And I totally agree I love solid horses! The ones with long thin builds I don't think are as good looking at the solid ones.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning. I love Appaloosas.

To heck with the neighsayers.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

coffeegod said:


> She is absolutely stunning. I love Appaloosas.
> 
> To heck with the neighsayers.


Thanks :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her neck is set on low and she's a bit hammer headed. Both of those things make a horse less beautiful, but dont' really affect it's longevity and usefulness as an everyday riding horse. Her back , hip and legs are built for sturdiness.
She's not a BMW. She's a Subaru. Which would you rather have to drive around in the snow and in them hills?


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> her neck is set on low and she's a bit hammer headed. Both of those things make a horse less beautiful, but dont' really affect it's longevity and usefulness as an everyday riding horse. Her back , hip and legs are built for sturdiness.
> She's not a BMW. She's a Subaru. Which would you rather have to drive around in the snow and in them hills?


Yeah but would you count her as flat out the ugliest horse you ever saw? And I would pick the subaru lol I love her sturdiness cause like you said in the hills and deep snow I need a sturdy horse lol. Thanks for commenting your car question made me laugh


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I think she's just gorgeous. Her color is absolutely stunning. And she's built strong and solid. She looks like a horse that could carry you forever who wouldn't think twice about it either. Yes, she has a roman nose, but so does my girl, and I think it gives a mare a regal air, like a Greek goddess, not one of the fluffy flighty ones, but more like Hera, or Athena, you know, the ones that would kick your booty and smite you for good measure.

I think you have a lovely horse.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Chessie said:


> I think she's just gorgeous. Her color is absolutely stunning. And she's built strong and solid. She looks like a horse that could carry you forever who wouldn't think twice about it either. Yes, she has a roman nose, but so does my girl, and I think it gives a mare a regal air, like a Greek goddess, not one of the fluffy flighty ones, but more like Hera, or Athena, you know, the ones that would kick your booty and smite you for good measure.
> 
> I think you have a lovely horse.


Thanks  I love her to death and she is one of those types, I can ride her all I want and she still wants more. She is an attention hog!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If I tell you this horse is an A#1 gorgeous creature totally unflawed will you give me your Ranch????????????????????? That's what I like!!!

OK.. Seriously.. the horse.. has a somewhat low neck set and a steep shoulder. She might be a bit back at the knee.. but in the standing photo her feet need trimming so that may be an illusion. She is built short and handy front to back and has good bone and an over all sturdy character. Her color is very flashy and very nice. 

Not a bad horse. Not at all

Now, can we do a deal on the ranch?:wink:


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Elana said:


> If I tell you this horse is an A#1 gorgeous creature totally unflawed will you give me your Ranch????????????????????? That's what I like!!!
> 
> OK.. Seriously.. the horse.. has a somewhat low neck set and a steep shoulder. She might be a bit back at the knee.. but in the standing photo her feet need trimming so that may be an illusion. She is built short and handy front to back and has good bone and an over all sturdy character. Her color is very flashy and very nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks and yeah that picture was three months ago and she was trimmed a few days after it. 

Lol No sorry I need it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is by no means the ugliest horse I've ever seen. No way.
And, if you like her, love her, then having some lovable quirks to her only increases her appeal.

My lease horse Zulu has the most beady little eyes in his enormous head. Some would call that ugly. I think it's charming.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I think she's beautiful. Her head is a bit thick for most people's "pretty" tastes, but I agree with everyone who said thicker is better. What good is a "pretty," useless horse? I prefer thick horses, and she looks very sturdy. LOVE her color, too. 

Also, tinyliny, your Subaru comment made my day! I have an Outback (owned one before this one too!) and I am a die hard Subaru fan. Best, most reliable cars on earth!!! My mom and sister also each have an Outback. :smile:

Apologies for the mini thread-jack... Back to your sweet girl!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a lovely sturdy girl. Ride her, love her enjoy her.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope you don't usually leave her hooves to get that long before trimming, otherwise you'll end up with some serious soundness issues quite quickly... They looked like she was wearing skis. *Shudders*


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovely horse, I love Appys!! She looks short on the pictures tho i thought she was around 14.1 or 14.2 hh lol Great conformation and really love the color, she stands out!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> She is by no means the ugliest horse I've ever seen. No way.
> And, if you like her, love her, then having some lovable quirks to her only increases her appeal.
> 
> My lease horse Zulu has the most beady little eyes in his enormous head. Some would call that ugly. I think it's charming.


Oh I want to see him, he sound adorkable


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Lwhisperer said:


> I think she's beautiful. Her head is a bit thick for most people's "pretty" tastes, but I agree with everyone who said thicker is better. What good is a "pretty," useless horse? I prefer thick horses, and she looks very sturdy. LOVE her color, too.
> 
> Also, tinyliny, your Subaru comment made my day! I have an Outback (owned one before this one too!) and I am a die hard Subaru fan. Best, most reliable cars on earth!!! My mom and sister also each have an Outback. :smile:
> 
> Apologies for the mini thread-jack... Back to your sweet girl!



I prefer sturdy, though personally I think thick horses are prettier then then ones like thoroughbreds and though really leggy ones. Though I think they are pretty too lol. And Thanks, I am in love with her colors. We used to have her in with a bunch of palominos, chestnuts and bays so her color has always stood out a lot


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

joseeandjade11 said:


> Lovely horse, I love Appys!! She looks short on the pictures tho i thought she was around 14.1 or 14.2 hh lol Great conformation and really love the color, she stands out!


Yeah, that's what I thought at first but her mom is 14.2hh and she is a good two inches taller then her mom. And thanks, they really do when she is in with the others. (Palominos, chestnuts and bays)


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Misty'sGirl said:


> I hope you don't usually leave her hooves to get that long before trimming, otherwise you'll end up with some serious soundness issues quite quickly... They looked like she was wearing skis. *Shudders*


Her hooves actually weren't that bad, the reason they look lifted was because of the snow that had packed under them, I didn't realize it when I took the picture but after I went in and picked them, I was going to take another picture but the stallion she was in with started walking over and trying to mess with her which by the time he left her alone I forgot to take the picture. And as for your other question she gets trimmed every three or four weeks depending on her hooves. In that picture she had only went about four and a half weeks because the farrier kept canceling due to the blizzards we were having but a few days later he came out and she was trimmed.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd take that horse down the trail any day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

She's in with a stallion? She's cute but why would you want to breed her?


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Got to agree with Misty here..... why is she in with a stallion?


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I'm jumping on the loving the jughead bandwagon! She's a beaut! My gelding right now has a plain long head. My sister claims that it's ugly. I like it! 










I like the lighter horses too... I just don't like anything that looks unnatural (I.E. halter QH, APHA, and Appy, and Arabians). I guess I don't like halter horses no matter the breed...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Warrie said:


> I prefer sturdy, though personally I think thick horses are prettier then then ones like thoroughbreds and though really leggy ones. Though I think they are pretty too lol. And Thanks, I am in love with her colors. We used to have her in with a bunch of palominos, chestnuts and bays so her color has always stood out a lot


Hey now! I have a TB but he's thick, ha ha ha. And my Trakehner is even thicker. Guess I like them BIG and thick. Just giving you a hard time. :lol:


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> I'd take that horse down the trail any day!!!!!!!!!!


Lol she would let you too


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Misty'sGirl said:


> She's in with a stallion? She's cute but why would you want to breed her?


This is for BaileyJo as well.

I put her in with the stallion because I love her and the stallion and they are both really easy to handle and train so I want a foal with the same traits.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

nvr2many said:


> Hey now! I have a TB but he's thick, ha ha ha. And my Trakehner is even thicker. Guess I like them BIG and thick. Just giving you a hard time. :lol:


Scared for a a moment there lol 

I don't think there is anything wrong with them just like the thick ones more

I like then big and thick as well, since a lot of what I do is trail riding through mountains and hills.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ I was just messing! I am not sure why but I like them over 16hh. Mine are 16.3 and 17.2hh. My Trakehner looks like a perch, lol.

But I love your baby! Very pretty. I just probably like them big because mine are and I love them to death!!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Warrie said:


> This is for BaileyJo as well.
> 
> I put her in with the stallion because I love her and the stallion and they are both really easy to handle and train so I want a foal with the same traits.


You ranch, your choice. 
You breed 'em and feed 'em then ride 'em and work 'em.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh boy....anyway, she's not my cup of tea but she certainly is carrying some nice bone and looks very handy which is perfect for what you want. Her feet....your trimmer needs to take back some toe, because she was way too much toe....especially if you say she was 4 weeks in when these photos taken. As for turning out with a stud and the rest, this is the conformation forum so I will withhold comment on that.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Elana said:


> You ranch, your choice.
> You breed 'em and feed 'em then ride 'em and work 'em.


don't forget and geld.... and trim.... :shock:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yes.. I used to shoe my own too.... 

All of that. And take care of the cattle, fences, machinery, hay harvest.... It is a long list. Loved it. Money was a bit sketchy at times but that usually got worked out.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Overall I like her conformation. Saying that, the negative would be a slightly steep shoulder and lower neck tie in than I'd like to see. Excellent trail horse I imagine. Little tougher to collect for serious ring work though. She has beautiful coloring, but a lot of people can't see past spots or paints to what lies underneath. You see a lot of this when showing in anything but breed classes  She should easily carry a decent load with her build, good hunting horse maybe too?


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Agree with great conformation, unrefined head comments. Shes a cutie and I LOVE a good stout horse! Seems like she'd be my first pick on a rough trail ride!


----------

